# WildBoar's Collection



## WildBoar

Two years after first reading about J-knives, then some of the great knife and cutting board makers, here's where I am at right now.

The knives + first Boardsmith board:






...the Tojiro ITK bread knife and Dave M-rehandled 210 Hiro are the wife's -- she let me borrow them for the pics. And we have joint custody of the Pierre Rodrigue paring and utility knives 


The carbon patinas show up a little better on the pic below. I'm not sure how it happened, but I now have more carbon knives then stainless steel! (if I don't count the wife's knives)




And the start of accessories + second Boardsmith board:


----------



## Mike Davis

Very nice collection!!!


----------



## mc2442

So what will it look like in another 2 years? Complete, or still wanting?

Very nice collection.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Wow! Love it.

Tell me about the handle on that Devin gyuto...


----------



## WildBoar

Thanks!


mc2442 said:


> So what will it look like in another 2 years? Complete, or still wanting?


I'm sure 'still wanting' -- not that I need much besides these, but I am drawn towards the works of several of the knife makers on this forum. There will be a couple additions soon; one possibly in a week or so. I am not adverse to functional art :cool2:



Johnny.B.Good said:


> Tell me about the handle on that Devin gyuto...


That's the stock handle. It's from the first batch of DT ITK gyutos. I've been pretty happy with it; it has a nice taper and the wood looks good.

At some point I hope to have a DT custom, but for now the ITK gyuto and petty more then get the job done. The petty absolutely rocks!


----------



## Hermes7792

spoons? is that a DT and 2 ealy's?


----------



## Bryan G.

That is a Rodrigue suji/slicer up top? Man that looks like my kinda knife.

Super clean collection, I really like it. I have seen some of you purchases, I knew you had to be building a nice collection and surely you are no doubt. Thanks for sharing!

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## WildBoar

Hermes7791 -- Yep. The DT spoon is one he made for the Las Vegas show last year. The two Ealy's are from the batch he just made in December.

Bryan -- Yep, that's from Pierre. The parer and petty were done in stainless steel (CPM 154) and with hybrid handles so my wife would feel comfortable using them, and the suji is O1 carbon with a wa handle.


----------



## stevenStefano

What is the wood in the Rodrigue knives? Looks nice, I love the sandy colored handles


----------



## WildBoar

Handles are spalted maple burl.


----------



## mhenry

Awesome set! How you liking that Fowler?


----------



## WildBoar

mhenry said:


> Awesome set! How you liking that Fowler?


I am enjoying it a lot. Edge profile is Carter-esque. Spine is thinner then DT ITK and the Hiro, and has a better dital taper then either of those. The flatter blade profile had a slight learning curve, but after a few extended cutting sessions I was able to take advantage.

The handle is a little bulky for me. It has a decent-enough taper, but the cross-section is square vs elongated (i.e., it's as wide as it is tall), which is different then the other wa-handles I have. That's the only thing I think could be improved, as it's a little less comfortable during longer cutting sessions -- but it's not like it hurts my hand or anything.

The knife is very wall balanced overall, and I find the thin tip quite useful for tasks like mincing garlic.


----------



## mhenry

Been thinking about one for a while Thanks for the info



WildBoar said:


> I am enjoying it a lot. Edge profile is Carter-esque. Spine is thinner then DT ITK and the Hiro, and has a better dital taper then either of those. The flatter blade profile had a slight learning curve, but after a few extended cutting sessions I was able to take advantage.
> 
> The handle is a little bulky for me. It has a decent-enough taper, but the cross-section is square vs elongated (i.e., it's as wide as it is tall), which is different then the other wa-handles I have. That's the only thing I think could be improved, as it's a little less comfortable during longer cutting sessions -- but it's not like it hurts my hand or anything.
> 
> The knife is very wall balanced overall, and I find the thin tip quite useful for tasks like mincing garlic.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Was just browsing your collection again for fun David. It's _something_.

Happy belated birthday by the way.


----------



## WildBoar

Thanks!

Got a couple pettys and a gyuto recently I need to add, plus the bread knife is getting special treatment right now.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

WildBoar said:


> ...plus the bread knife is getting special treatment right now.



I need to do this too. A good break knife is the last piece of the puzzle for me.

Looking forward to more pics...


----------



## WildBoar

Growing collection of pettys:



New shoes on Tojiro ITK, courtesy of Matt:


----------

